# Leak??????aaarrrgghhhhh!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello ALL!!

During our most recent trip, just got back Monday, we discovered that some of the items underneath the sink in the bathroom were saturated with water. I cleared everything out and wiped up the very little water that was on the floor and began wondering where it came from. I checked the sink, no leaks there, everyone took a shower, no apparent leaks coming from there, so I think I can rule out those two.

My concern is that maybe the leak is starting on my roof and coming down the inside of the walls. Is this even possible? I have examined the roof this year and found the very top portion to be in excellent condition, no scrapes, bumps, bruises, or cuts. I am concerned about a couple spots at the edge of the trailer where it looks like some new caulk/silicone/'whatever it is you put there', may be in order.

What type/kind of sealant goes there? Is it just standard clear caulk silicone or something special?

Thanks for any help you can provide. Any other suggestions or personal experience with the leak I described would be great as well!

Have a great day everybody!!

Jason


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I dont have any recent experience but 10 years ago i had a SOB trailer and the water leak was from bad caulk on the top outer edge of the trailer. Sounds like this may be your situation as well. There is a self-leveling roof caulk/sealant that can be used. but im not the best one to answer. Im sure somebody will suggest the best stuff.
I was always told to check and repair those areas at least twice a year.
Good Luck,
DT


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Jason

I hope you get the leak fixed... just wanted to say hi.

Will


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Not long after I bought mine, I had the same symptom....water showing up in the bathroom floor. Sure enough, it was a small gap in the caulking on the roof. The water would seep down the wall and come out on the floor.
Had the roof re-sealed under warranty, and the leak stopped.

Bob


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Dicor is the stuff you want to look for. You actually could also use roof & gutter lap sealant from Home Depot or Lowe's - they're pretty much the same stuff.

Did you check the fittings under the sink to make sure they're tight?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Are you absolutely sure your water supply connections and sink drain connections are tight? They are known to work loose with the vibrations from towing.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Are you absolutely sure your water supply connections and sink drain connections are tight? They are known to work loose with the vibrations from towing.


Good tip. My boat fittings came lose a few times. Same type of stuff.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Check the fittings, but if you have concerns on the roof, et some of the self leveling Dicor and get those areas fixed! I carry a tube with me just in case


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess an easy way to figure it out is to dry everything up and pressurize your water system. Run everything one tap at a time. Once you are convinced that it is not the plumbing, bring the system back to normal. (no presure)

Next I would take a garden hose and start pouring water on the roof near the bathroom (Roof edge and vent) and see if you start seeing water.

If you do not see any water keep checking after a rain storm or after anyone uses the sink or shower.

Good Luck...I know water leaks can be very difficult to find

Please let us know when you have figured it out.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My roof caulking split after the rig was 1 year old and water leaked down the wall and into the bunks. So yes, it can definately do that. And it was only a small split too, nothing very bad looking.

As mentioned use DICOR lap sealant to run over any questionable areas.


----------



## dtm677 (Jul 22, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Are you absolutely sure your water supply connections and sink drain connections are tight? They are known to work loose with the vibrations from towing.


Our last trip I noticed water on the floor in the kitchen area, and found that the fittings to the outside kitchen were leaking. After looking closer at it, they didnâ€™t leak when the system was under pressure, but would leak when there was some water hammer (another valve being opened and closed quickly). 
I would check the system as described, by turning on the pump and/or hooking into a city water supply, then have someone watch the fittings while those valves are used, and some of the others. 
I also donâ€™t regularly use a pressure regulator (canâ€™t take a good shower that way), but if the leak is only there when a valve is closed consider using one.

Dave


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good idea to check the roof.

We had the same problem when we first got ours, wet under the bathroom sink, I changed the fittings a couple of times but it still leaked. What I finally discovered was when we were using the sink and water splashed on the faucet and counter, water was getting under the faucet gasket and dripping down onto the floor thru the faucet holes in the counter top. The solution was simple, loosen the faucet from the counter, put some plumbers putty around the gasket and tighten it back down, hasn't leaked since.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This place rocks!! Reading things like this make our "hobby" so much easier to deal with on the maintenance side of things. now if i have a problem i have a slew of things to quickly look in to because i read it here.

I love you guys...and ive only been here a week and a half.


----------

